# #FAKE PROJECT-Ras Al Khaimah: DESERT SNOW VILLAGE



## smussuw

This is a real project with no approving by the government and no finance. :rofl:


----------



## DUBAI

Then why are developers negotiating with the government for parts of it?

perhaps some guy in dubai or abu dhabi got pissed off whilst driving his land cruiser and started making up stories? :rofl:


----------



## smussuw

lol nice one.

seriously I didnt say it is fake. It wasnt approved by the government and 50 billion is a lie. Other than that it is a real project. We cannot compare it to the other fake project which i cannot rememeber.


----------



## city of the future

the bubble city?


----------



## dubaiflo

the pearl?


----------



## Dubai-Lover

it was the jewel, which was supposed to be the world's largest residential resort
it included a part of manhattan and the pyramids of gizah and so on

here's the thread
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=175871


----------



## fahed

then shall the title be changed to #PROPOSAL ?


----------



## dubaiflo

rather than fake project...


----------



## DUBAI

Its in this weeks property weekly as well.

id label it a proposal. Fake is a bit harsh at this stage.


----------



## Riggerdizer

so many people talk sence and no sence about the DESERT SNOW VILLAGE project. 
Is any one have an idea about this project and about what is concern ?


----------



## Riggerdizer

*DESERT SNOW VILLAGE project is real*

Creative projects never been built by Timids, surely in business there is more….

The DESERT SNOW VILLAGE project is a project that brings fulfillment to real business that is worth living for… 

From the IMAGINATION comes the hope of the present, from lovely dreams in which we cast… 

From the INFORMATION the spirit of searching, from experience lessons that last…

From this CREATION look ahead to see, look deep to find where you will be….

Look inside to discover the purpose, then let Your Mind’s voyage begin…

Pay real attentions if you have the chance to read the file; systems, style, photos, ideas and Numbers with real profits you will meet…

Then Take your Mind to this ocean to conquer, till your journey through the file is complete. And when the file’s voyage is over, when Your Mind starts to set in what you see, you will have the permission to pass on to this CREATION, the joy that your journey can be...


----------



## BigDreamer

^ wtf ?


----------



## Alle

Where is ras al khaimah? Sound great anyhow, more variation .

How big is the chance its gonna get built you think?


----------



## malec

0.


----------



## dubaiflo

AKing said:


> Where is ras al khaimah? Sound great anyhow, more variation .


ras al khaimah is north of dubai, passing sharjah.


----------



## Alle

Are Sharjah and Dubai close enough to grow together to one big metro? That would be awesome and i've already read that companies has started building island outside the coast of sharjah, becouse there is not enough space left on the coast of Dubai to create islands. So it must be very close.


----------



## malec

I think they already are close enough. Aren't they?


----------



## Trances

apart from the no-mans land between ( this should be a green belt i think)


----------



## dubaiflo

and the small creek like peaninsulas...
you know what i mean..


----------



## Riggerdizer

*DESERT SNOW VILLAGE is a BONA FIDE project*

Creative projects never been built by Timids, surely in business there is more….

The DESERT SNOW VILLAGE project is a project that brings fulfillment to real business that is worth living for… 

From the IMAGINATION comes the hope of the present, from lovely dreams in which we cast… 

From the INFORMATION the spirit of searching, from experience lessons that last…

From this CREATION look ahead to see, look deep to find where you will be….

Look inside to discover the purpose, then let Your Mind’s voyage begin…

Pay real attentions if you have the chance to read the file; systems, style, photos, ideas and Numbers with real profits you will meet…

Then Take your Mind to this ocean to conquer, till your journey through the file is complete. And when the file’s voyage is over, when Your Mind starts to set in what you see, you will have the permission to pass on to this CREATION, the joy that your journey can be...


----------



## AltinD

Ok.


----------



## dubaiflo

ehm yes we had that already.


----------



## Riggerdizer

The Desert Snow Village project is a BONA FIDE project
_______________________________________________ 

The Desert Snow village project is the prototype of the Future new life style


----------



## dubaiflo

could somebody ban this guy or tell him how to behave? this is not an advertising forum..


----------



## Riggerdizer

DESERT SNOW VILLAGE is a BONA FIDE project
________________________________________

This forum is created to discuss creative project.
It will be more interest when we hear people talking sense with knowledge and not harsh comments.


----------



## dubaiflo

BAN HIM NOW


----------



## Riggerdizer

DESERT SNOW VILLAGE is a BONA FIDE project
________________________________________

Let’s discuss properly if any project worldwide afford to give such facilities and advantages as proposed by The DESERT SNOW VILLAGE project 

Every day we will discuss a new life style in the DESERT SNOW VILLAGE project. 

First advantage:

The DESERT SNOW VILLAGE will accommodate 360.000 habitants in 1002 high rise building

The DESERT SNOW VILLAGE project is created to accommodate only the winners.

If you prove that you are a winner in your education and in your life. 
Then you will have the chance to find a great job to pay the purchase cost of a warm house and enjoying your life and have full family medication in the best hospitals and full children education till graduation in the best schools and universities ... (new life style!!!!)

Is any project worldwide offer such advantage???

Are you a winner???


----------



## malec

Who is this guy?


----------



## Riggerdizer

DESERT SNOW VILLAGE is a BONA FIDE project
________________________________________

More advantages :

Do you know that you can enjoy walking all around the DESERT SNOW VILLAGE city external in the “plain air” or internal in the control atmosphere ways all the 360 days?

Do you know that you can ride a horse all around the DESERT SNOW VILLAGE city in the private way for Horse and Chariot without crossing the main road in “plain air” or under a control atmosphere ways all the 360 days?

Do you know that your children can go to schools and universities biking or scooting without crossing the main road and been disturbing by cars in the “plain air” or under a control atmosphere ways all the 360 days? 

Do you know that you can go shopping all around the city walking or using the escalators and moving walks in “plain air ” or under a control atmosphere way all the 360 days? 

Do you know that you can go a trip around the city using the monorail system and crossing to your destination without using the main road in “plain air ” or under a control atmosphere ways all the 360 days.? 

Do you know that you can enjoy using the double floor bus ?

Do you know that you can drive your car all around the city if you like so ?


Do you know that we can organize internal and external Endurance Riding in the complex housing of DESERT SNOW VILLAGE city at anytime during the whole year? 

Do you know that we can organize internal and external Marathon racing, Bike racing etc ….???

Do any city world wide able to compete???

What a lovely future new life style in The DESERT SNOW VILLAGE !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## juiced

> Do you know that you can drive your car all around the city if you like so ?


Oh wow, don't get me too excited, here.


----------



## source26

so is this project fake or not?


----------



## juiced

fake


----------



## dubaiflo

not it is not: 



Riggerdizer said:


> DESERT SNOW VILLAGE is a BONA FIDE project
> ________________________________________
> 
> More advantages :
> 
> Do you know that you can enjoy walking all around the DESERT SNOW VILLAGE city external in the “plain air” or internal in the control atmosphere ways all the 360 days?
> 
> Do you know that you can ride a horse all around the DESERT SNOW VILLAGE city in the private way for Horse and Chariot without crossing the main road in “plain air” or under a control atmosphere ways all the 360 days?
> 
> Do you know that your children can go to schools and universities biking or scooting without crossing the main road and been disturbing by cars in the “plain air” or under a control atmosphere ways all the 360 days?
> 
> Do you know that you can go shopping all around the city walking or using the escalators and moving walks in “plain air ” or under a control atmosphere way all the 360 days?
> 
> Do you know that you can go a trip around the city using the monorail system and crossing to your destination without using the main road in “plain air ” or under a control atmosphere ways all the 360 days.?
> 
> Do you know that you can enjoy using the double floor bus ?
> 
> Do you know that you can drive your car all around the city if you like so ?
> 
> 
> Do you know that we can organize internal and external Endurance Riding in the complex housing of DESERT SNOW VILLAGE city at anytime during the whole year?
> 
> Do you know that we can organize internal and external Marathon racing, Bike racing etc ….???
> 
> Do any city world wide able to compete???
> 
> What a lovely future new life style in The DESERT SNOW VILLAGE !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## scorpion

:bash:


----------

